# PHP & .htacess



## Confector (20. März 2002)

,
Also ich hab mir jetzt das Tutorial zu .htacess durchgelesen und mir wird bewußt:

Es kommt ein popup Fenster.

ja?! hab ich das nun richtig verstanden? und gibt es nicht möglichkeiten die ganze sache auf PHP aufzubauen? Sprich das man keine möglichkeiten hat die Siten dir nur mit Passwort zugänglich sind auch ohne zu sehen bekommen KANN! :|
Es geht um geschäfliche Daten und auch vielleicht persönlich Daten an die keiner ran soll. Aber halt ohne htaccess %)



Danke, falls sich einer damit besser auskennt!


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

also ohne die .htaccess.. ja mit ASP ODER PHP oder eine billige lösung mit JavaScript! was willst du genau????


----------



## Confector (20. März 2002)

Also 
ich wollte sagen wir eine Hauptseite machen die für alle öffentlich sind. nun wollte ich aber für registrierte Besucher die sich anmelden mehr ermöglichen. Sprich: mehrere links und sites. Aber was bringt mir das wenn man z.b. die html oder php datei runterziehen kann, wenn man den link weiß. Deswegen möchte ich z.b. Verzeichniss sperren oder halt, sites verstecken, so dass man nicht hinterkommt wie die dateien hinterlegt sind. 

isn bischen heftig!

aber :] ich pack das schon ihrgendwie.
aber mit hilfe wäre es nartürlich einfacher, da ich soetwas bisher nie brauchte und halt noch nicht genau weiß wie ich das umsetzten soll. 

thx für hilfe


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

http://portal.perlnet.de/
und 
Authbc 1.00 downloaden

Mit diesem Tool haben sie die Möglichkeit geschützte Bereiche auf Ihrer PHP-Internetseite einzubinden. Die Userdatenverwaltung ist dabei Datenbank (MySql) gestützt. Durch die Datenbankgestütze Autorisierung kann man mit nur einer Datenbank wahllos alle Seiten mit Autorisierung versehen ohne den Überlick über die User zu verlieren. Durch die kompakte Programmierung sind nur 2 Zeilen Quellcode notwendig um Authbc 1.00 einzubinden und somit die entsprechende Seite zu schützen. 


hoff das hilft!

cu and viel glück


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

*server?*

Hi, 
danke das du was gefunden hast.
Bloß die frage ist, muss ich dafür an den Server oder macht das Script alles Selbstständig? naja werds schon rausfinden..

thx cya :-[


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

naja, du brauchst einen server der PHP unterstützt! ne sqldatenbank! ja und dann brauchst du nur mehr ein bissl HTML einfügen und die sache is getan!


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

ja die sache ist ja, das es sonst so weit ich weiß über htac schlach mich tot, die rechte vergeben werden. da kommt man doch so ohne weiteres nicht ran oder wie hab ich das?


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

mit der .htacess verlangst du ein Passwort um z.B. anzeigen zu lassen!!!! du kannst auch das directory listing unterbinden!

WICHTIG ist im richtigen CHMOD uploaden!


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

ah, nun verstehe ich das ganze. Ja, das musste mal einer sagen das es so ist. Thx. 

ich glaub nu bekomme ich das hin.
danke


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

bitte, gern geschehen!


----------

